# Where can I get this machine?



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

After leveling my lawn twice in two seasons....I want this machine really bad :lol:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Chd86l9ErMo


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would even settle for this...

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2500


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

Ware said:


> I would even settle for this...
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2500


yea that too! Only downfall is that you have to fill it up as many times as gorilla cart :lol:

Another thing...wet sand is a PAIN!


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

@Ware Look this one can be pulled :thumbup:

https://earthandturf.com/truflow-54d/


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Rentals do exist but far too costly for a single residential lawn unless you have acres to do. I've thought about getting neighbors in on a big group rental. Buy top-dressing in (serious) bulk, rent a mounted top dresser like that one, and a small loader to fill the top dresser. Rent the gear for a week (which is usually the minimum) and we could probably top-dress the whole development!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Rentals do exist but far too costly for a single residential lawn unless you have acres to do. I've thought about getting neighbors in on a big group rental. Buy top-dressing in (serious) bulk, rent a mounted top dresser like that one, and a small loader to fill the top dresser. Rent the gear for a week (which is usually the minimum) and we could probably top-dress the whole development!


My neighborhood gets a group price on aeration and compost top dressing every year. I think it was 60 for the aeration and like 80 bucks a year for compost. I didn't the aeration last year with no compost. Wish they would throw some sand in there.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Rentals do exist but far too costly for a single residential lawn unless you have acres to do. I've thought about getting neighbors in on a big group rental. Buy top-dressing in (serious) bulk, rent a mounted top dresser like that one, and a small loader to fill the top dresser. Rent the gear for a week (which is usually the minimum) and we could probably top-dress the whole development!
> ...


Yeah, compost brings with it the risk of weeds, although some sand sources do as well. The top-dress mix that many courses use is usually sterilized, which of course adds cost.


----------

